# When to apply PGR (Plant growth regulator)



## Nathanael (Apr 10, 2019)

I have a Bermuda lawn here in Atlanta, GA. This is my first year reel mowing it. I'm starting to get some good growth (currently April 10 with highs in the 70s) and am only able to cut my lawn once a week at about 3/4 of an inch. I know I'm probably going to need some PGR since I'm mowing it only once a week. My question is, when should I apply it? And should I continue to apply fertilizer throughout the summer? I've heard once you reel mow, fertilizer isn't as much of a concern because it grows so thick on it's own. I still have some weak spots in lawn so I want those to fill in before I stunt growth. Thanks for any help!


----------



## gijoe4500 (Mar 17, 2017)

Fertilizer is always important, even if you are mowing low. From all the research I've done (no first hand knowledge, yet), most people say to start the PGR when you are having to mow twice a week.


----------



## ZachUA (Dec 28, 2018)

Glad this topic was posted. I'm in same boat. Only time to mow is on weekend. My only other option is to mow at 5:00am or 8pm on a week day.


----------



## Kicker (Apr 5, 2018)

ZachUA said:


> Glad this topic was posted. I'm in same boat. Only time to mow is on weekend. My only other option is to mow at 5:00am or 8pm on a week day.


you gotta join in the #WeekNightLawnWork crew..


----------



## ZachUA (Dec 28, 2018)

Kicker said:


> ZachUA said:
> 
> 
> > Glad this topic was posted. I'm in same boat. Only time to mow is on weekend. My only other option is to mow at 5:00am or 8pm on a week day.
> ...


brother im down with it! I guess now that I have a reel i won't be disturbing as many neighbors as I would with the loud rotary mower.


----------



## gijoe4500 (Mar 17, 2017)

ZachUA said:


> Kicker said:
> 
> 
> > ZachUA said:
> ...


Are you using a manual reel? The engine on my reel mower is louder than the engine on my rotary.


----------



## Wfrobinette (Feb 3, 2019)

Worried about the noise? Get swardman Electra.


----------



## ZachUA (Dec 28, 2018)

gijoe4500 said:


> ZachUA said:
> 
> 
> > Kicker said:
> ...


No a John Deere 220SL. It's much more quiet than my toro turfmaster.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

PGR when your grass is all greened up. There is no timing for PGR, so long as it's not dormant and growing, apply it.


----------



## reidgarner (Jun 18, 2018)

When it's fully recovered and growing to where it needs cutting more than 1x week.

I'm here in ATL too and usually hit first round of PGR around Memorial Day.


----------



## thesouthernreelmower (Aug 28, 2018)

Let it green up fully and fill in the trouble spots first. Then apply pgr. Follow your regular fertilizer schedule regardless of pgr. The lawn needs nutrients. I'm just north of Atlanta.


----------



## Nathanael (Apr 10, 2019)

Thank ya'll for all of the replys!


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

thesouthernreelmower said:


> Let it green up fully and fill in the trouble spots first. Then apply pgr.


So next year for me 😂😢😭


----------

